# Flascher Javapfad unter Debian Woody



## YU-Koda (17. November 2004)

Aus meinen Problem werde ich nicht ganz schlau. Ich habe nun java installiert jsdk 1.5. Habe auch dementsprechend die profile bearbeitet. Doch wenn ich den Befehl java eingebe, kommt das hier:

ygm-server:~# java
java was not found in /usr/java/jdk1.5.0/bin/i686/green_threads/java


Weiss gar nicht, wieso der immer auf i686/green_threads/java verlinkt ist, dabei ist doch meine Java unter /usr/java/jdk1.5.0 installiert


----------



## RedWing (17. November 2004)

```
export PATH=$PATH:/dein/java/binverz
```

sollte es tun...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## YU-Koda (18. November 2004)

Hmm, das hat leider nix bewirkt. Selbst nach nen updatedb oder nach nen reboot. Der zeigt immer auf den Pfad :-/


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. November 2004)

YU-Koda hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm, das hat leider nix bewirkt. Selbst nach nen updatedb oder nach nen reboot. Der zeigt immer auf den Pfad :-/



Beim Java reicht diese Pfadangabe nicht. Folgendes sollte helfen:


```
JAVA_HOME=/inst/java
PATH=$PATH:/inst/java/bin
```

Diese Zeilen schreibst Du am besten in Deine shellrc, sonst ist nach einem Reboot alles wieder beim Alten (Bei Bash als shell: .bashrc - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).

Ich bin sicher das es aber zu dem Thema mindestens einen Thread im Forum gibt.


----------



## YU-Koda (19. November 2004)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Zeilen schreibst Du am besten in Deine shellrc, sonst ist nach einem Reboot alles wieder beim Alten (Bei Bash als shell: .bashrc - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).



hmm, wo soll denn die datei stecken? Bei mir ist die nicht.


----------



## Helmut Klein (19. November 2004)

In deinem Heimatverzeichnis (~).


```
vim ~/.bashrc
```


----------



## YU-Koda (20. November 2004)

hmmm, hab das nun so eingetragen wie gesagt wurde, hab auch den server mal rebootet, dann man nen updatedb gemacht und leider hat das keine Wirkung bezweckt :-/


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. November 2004)

Hmm, eigentlich sollte das reichen....

Check mal folgende Anleitung:
http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian


----------

